
JPEG XL could let you pack twice as many photos into your phone - clouddrover
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/jpeg-xl-could-let-you-pack-twice-as-many-photos-into-your-phone/ar-AAyNLvI
======
nickcw
This is making me think of JPEG 2000

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG_2000](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG_2000)

A JPEG standard which never really took off... Why would this one take off
when there are so many other alternatives now?

I think the problem is for cameras JPEG is good enough for most people, and
the small percentage of people who do care will take photos in RAW format.

~~~
xellisx
I remember hearing about JPEG 2000 when they were working on it. Of course it
was marketed to be the ultimate image compression. I've only see it used once
in the wild, I think it was Trillian that used to for screen captures.

------
thermodynthrway
The frame encoder for AV1 would blow away anything we have now but there isn't
a push to use it on images unfortunately.

HN tends to dislike abuses of JS but one of the coolest polyfills I've seen
tricks browsers into using their video decoders to render WebP and other more
modern image formats. Definitely worth looking into if you've got a lot of
huge images

~~~
lern_too_spel
The article mentions AVIF.

------
tjoff
Although a better format is much welcome the only reason phone storage is an
issue is because it's one of the few features that you can charge extra for.

------
jusssi
Wow. The example images displaying results of the different compression
formats are JPEGs.

